# Hello There...



## Zapatista (Jul 21, 2005)

Well as you probably can tell I'm new here to MartialTalk.com so I'd thought I would introduce myself. My name is Jon and I have very little martial art experience. I did Kum Do for 3 months but quit because I realized it had little use outside of the dojo and I'm looking for something that can be used on the street if need be. Also, it was too expensive to go there (about $110 a month) and my mom was kind enough to pay for it but now I'm going to pay for most of my martial art training and $110 is too much money a month, since I'm a full time college student (at a local community college) and a part-time movie usher at a local theater (I take tickets and clean theaters, easy work but low pay). Anyways back on topic, I'm thinking of doing Judo and I am in the process of contacting a local training center, the head of the center and I are playing phone tag (oh so much fun :wink2: ). I hope to compete in Judo after some training.

 For fun I like to listen to music, play music (I play the bass guitar and I listen to mainly heavy metal music, a lot of sub-genres, mainly Thrash and Grindcore) and I like to do things on the computer. I'm in the process of making a website that lists many bands from a few sub-genres of heavy metal. 

 As for school, if I went to a four-year school I'd be a junior this coming fall. My major is Psychology and I'm planning to go to grad school after college and get my Psy D. (it's like a doctorate but specifically for clinical psychology, basically being a therapist, and it's more experience based rather than the theory base of the PhD.).

 So that's me, if you have any questions feel free to ask here or PM me. Thanks for your time.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 21, 2005)

Welcome Zapatista, enjoy the forum and happy posting! :wavey:


----------



## dubljay (Jul 21, 2005)

Hello, welcome to the forums.  I too am a college student so I know the squeeze on money as well.  Best of luck with finding a judo school.  Happy posting.

 -Josh


----------



## kenpochad (Jul 21, 2005)

good luck on the trainnig


----------



## MJS (Jul 21, 2005)

Welcome to Martial Talk!! Enjoy your stay! :supcool: 

Mike


----------



## MALCOLM XERXESâ¢ (Jul 21, 2005)

Zapatista said:
			
		

> Well as you probably can tell I'm new here to MartialTalk.com so I'd thought I would introduce myself. My name is Jon and I have very little martial art experience. I did Kum Do for 3 months but quit because I realized it had little use outside of the dojo and I'm looking for something that can be used on the street if need be. Also, it was too expensive to go there (about $110 a month) and my mom was kind enough to pay for it but now I'm going to pay for most of my martial art training and $110 is too much money a month, since I'm a full time college student (at a local community college) and a part-time movie usher at a local theater (I take tickets and clean theaters, easy work but low pay). Anyways back on topic, I'm thinking of doing Judo and I am in the process of contacting a local training center, the head of the center and I are playing phone tag (oh so much fun :wink2: ). I hope to compete in Judo after some training.
> 
> For fun I like to listen to music, play music (I play the bass guitar and I listen to mainly heavy metal music, a lot of sub-genres, mainly Thrash and Grindcore) and I like to do things on the computer. I'm in the process of making a website that lists many bands from a few sub-genres of heavy metal.
> 
> ...


ZAPATISTA,



Welcome to the domain!



What is Kum Do, & how did you come to choose it over any other discipline before you discovered its limited application for your needs?



What is it about Judo that has drawn you to it strongly enough that you should like to compete in it?



I play Kit Drums, & am a big fan of Progressive Rock bands like KING CRIMSON, U.K, YES, THE TONY LEVIN BAND, et al.


----------



## DutchKenpo (Jul 21, 2005)

Hello,

Welcome, as you can see I am also fairly new here.
Enjoy posting on the forums.

grtz,


----------



## kenpo0324 (Jul 21, 2005)

Welcome


----------



## still learning (Jul 21, 2005)

Hello, Welcome,  You will find  "JUDO" is excellant martial art to learn for first timers.  This art will develop your base for all others if you decide to change.

 Judo by it self is very good for everyone in a real sitution.  My son does Judo for High school sports and Kempo  twice a week.

 Good luck and go for it!!!.................Aloha


----------



## Drac (Jul 22, 2005)

Greetings and welcome to MT..Enjoy ...


----------



## arnisador (Jul 22, 2005)

Welcome!


----------



## KenpoEMT (Jul 22, 2005)

Welcome!:wavey:


----------



## Zapatista (Jul 23, 2005)

Well MALCOLM XERXES, Kum Do is the Korean equivalent to Kendo (basically sword fighting). I initially chose it because at couple kids I know were learning from a book and it looked cool so I decided to try the local place that taught it and I didn't really like it after 3 months and also it was too expensive.

And to answer your second question, I originally wanted to do Sambo but there are no places around my house (that I know of) that teach Sambo. I also wanted to compete in MMA but I don't think I can anymore because of my vision (I could train without my contacts in but the urge to compete isn't that strong). So I was watching UFC 51 on DVD from Netflix and one of the fighters that day did some Judo throws and I thought they were neat and I've seen some videos with Judo fights and it looks fun.

And to the rest of you, thanks for your response.


----------



## Fight with attitude (Jul 23, 2005)

It's nice to have another person majoring in psychology on the forum. I'm hoping to get a PHD in psychology one day.


----------



## Zapatista (Jul 23, 2005)

Fight with attitude said:
			
		

> It's nice to have another person majoring in psychology on the forum. I'm hoping to get a PHD in psychology one day.


 What field do you plan to get your PhD in? I know I'm going for Clinical Psychology but I used to want to do Industrial/Organizational Psychology, which is basically helping companies function well and boosting moral and stuff like that. If you've seen the movie _Office Space_, basically what "the Bobs" do is I/O Psychology. It pays really well, average salary with a doctorate is $120,000 a year, but I decided I actually want to help people instead of corporations and right now I plan to focus on helping with personality disorders.


----------



## arnisador (Jul 23, 2005)

We have more psychologists on the board, I believe. Look for things like evolutionary psych. discussions in The Study.

There's also been previous discussion of Kumdo in the Sword Arts and other fora. It's very similar to Kendo in most of its manifestations.


----------



## Fight with attitude (Jul 24, 2005)

Zapatista said:
			
		

> What field do you plan to get your PhD in? I know I'm going for Clinical Psychology but I used to want to do Industrial/Organizational Psychology, which is basically helping companies function well and boosting moral and stuff like that. If you've seen the movie _Office Space_, basically what "the Bobs" do is I/O Psychology. It pays really well, average salary with a doctorate is $120,000 a year, but I decided I actually want to help people instead of corporations and right now I plan to focus on helping with personality disorders.


 I want to go into behavior research. I'm still thinking about going into Clinical psychology but I do enjoy the new theory's so I would rather go into research.


----------

